# FET - Slow growing follicle



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

I'm having my follice tracked this month ready for natural FET next week.   I had my first scan on cd11, which was Monday, and my follie was 11mm.  I was told they grow around 2mm a day, so expected to see a 15mm follie today - but it was only 12mm.   
My nurse said its probably because I'll ovulate later this month (2 cycles past EC) like I did last month (I ovulated cd17 last month, instead of my normal cd15) and that I should see more growth on Friday at my scan.
I'm worried now about the possibility that my follie won't grow at all - could this happen, or how can I encourage it to grow? (I'm drinking 2L of water a day, but only managed 1L yesterday)
I have always had regular periods before, and our IF is male factor, so I'm  alittle stumped that this is happening.

Marie xx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

There isn´t anything you can do to grow the follicle but take heart as some follicles grow slowly and then speed up.

Ruth


----------

